# Aires in Albir Spain



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

I have heard that there is a new aires in Albir in Spain, it's near Benidorm, has any one any information on it?

Thanks


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

flyboy, look on the campsite database the details on there.

A bit tricky to find the first time but if you know the area i can tell you exactly how to get there.

Its a great place to stop with good facilities and FREE wifi and a short walk downhill  to Albir and Altea  

Bob


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Flyboy. Bob is right, you go a long way along quite narrow roads but it is signposted. see their website.......

http://www.camperparkcostablanca.com/index_eng.html

Cheers Sid


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

flyboy, if you do go there do not use the exit on Cami d Alguers off the N332 as it is very tight and is really for exiting onto the N332 from the site, if you meet anyone coming down there one will have to reverse.

Good link Sid i hadn't seen that before.

Bob


----------



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

Thanks guys that's great, good link as well. I do know the area go every year for 6 months, normally stay on El Raco but it is starting to get too expensive for us old retired guys!!!
Thanks to you all for your contributions.


----------



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

It is a very good well kept place, which the owners take a pride in, but when I tried to do some washing it was nicely explained to me that it was just a parking place and not a camp site, therefore no washing on view or they could have a visit from the police and be closed down, enjoy your stay there.
Bambi 2


----------

